# Silicon?



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I just received a new tank... new to me old hard water covered 35 gal hex tank that I striped the silicone off of and am going to re seal whats the best silicone to use?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aquarium silicon, or if using something from homedepot 100% silicon with NO additives. 

honestly the cost of the silicon and the headache of re-builidng a tank, esp a hex prob. is cheaper to buy a brand new reg. tank from the store. i dont want to discourage you and if your up to it, go for it but re-doing a tank can be a headache.


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> aquarium silicon, or if using something from homedepot 100% silicon with NO additives.
> 
> honestly the cost of the silicon and the headache of re-builidng a tank, esp a hex prob. is cheaper to buy a brand new reg. tank from the store. i dont want to discourage you and if your up to it, go for it but re-doing a tank can be a headache.


Ha ha yes I agree but it was free from a friend and I wanted to see if I could do it myself!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

then go for it, aquarium silicon or 100% silicon works great. im guessing its a glass tank? if so your going to want to get a razor blade and scrape ( not carve lol ) the extra silicon/dirt of the glass. i would then tape up the glass sides, line it up one last time and then give a seam of silicon but wouldnt remove the tape for atleast 24 hours. after its all said and done be sure to bring it outside and fill it up with the hose and leave it for atleast a day to see if it will hold the water or if theres any small leaks before filling it in your house.


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> then go for it, aquarium silicon or 100% silicon works great. im guessing its a glass tank? if so your going to want to get a razor blade and scrape ( not carve lol ) the extra silicon/dirt of the glass. i would then tape up the glass sides, line it up one last time and then give a seam of silicon but wouldnt remove the tape for atleast 24 hours. after its all said and done be sure to bring it outside and fill it up with the hose and leave it for atleast a day to see if it will hold the water or if theres any small leaks before filling it in your house.


I have been a professional window cleaner for a few years now so I undestand how to clean the silicone  I used a razor blade then some 0000 steel wool to get the fine stuff off the glass. I will follow your advice I really appreciate the help


----------

